# I/E 7 Java not working....



## imperfeckd (Dec 5, 2006)

when i go to Pogo.com to play games i get this error page...

The following error has occurred:
Java Not Found or Not Working
Explanation:
This error means Java (one of the technologies built into most browsers) is not working correctly on your browser.

You must have Java installed on your computer in order to run Pogo games, and it must be functioning properly. Either you don't have Java installed yet, or the Web browser you're currently using doesn't support Java or you have Java (or Javascript) disabled in your browser....*******

I installed JAVA J2SE update 10 so i am using the newest version...

I checked inside of Java Control Panel (advanced settings) and the applet is Ticked for internet explorer...However it is NOT Ticked for Fire Fox....Yet JAVA Does Not work for I/E...


***Java Does work using Fire Fox....***


Can someone please help me with this...???...thank you to whoever can help....


----------



## imperfeckd (Dec 5, 2006)

bumpedy bump bump....


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

Greetings,

First you should go to remove ALL previously installed versions of Java Runtime Environment AND all updates!

Close all open Windows

Go to Start/Control Panel/AddRemove Programs. Uninstall ALL previous versions of Java and Java updates!

Reinstall the latest version of Java from Sun Microsystems website:

http://www.java.com/en/download/index.jsp

Follow the prompts to download and install. This version should give you the latest updates, bug fixes, and security enhancements. Be sure to uninstall ALL PREVIOUS VERSIONS OF JAVA AND UPDATES FROM ADD REMOVE PROGRAMS FIRST!

Jack

PS. If this does not work there could be an issue with that particular site and IE 7. When did this problem first start happening?


----------



## imperfeckd (Dec 5, 2006)

I did all of what you had written prior to posting and it still does not work in Internet Explorer 7....I first started to have the problem when i updated from I/E 6sp1 to I/E 7...so I guess that I/E 7 is not functional/compatible with POGO Games...

Thank you for replying to my thread....I appreciate the help.. :up:



Jack1000 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> First you should go to remove ALL previously installed versions of Java Runtime Environment AND all updates!
> 
> ...


----------



## msbatt2 (Oct 31, 2004)

Just to let you know, I have windows xp sp2 with IE 7 and it is functional with pogo games, I play them all the time with no problems. Hope you figure out the problem. The help button on the pogo site will take you to a EA help site, they are very good at helping with java problems on their site. Best of luck!


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

msbatt2 said:


> Just to let you know, I have windows xp sp2 with IE 7 and it is functional with pogo games, I play them all the time with no problems. Hope you figure out the problem. The help button on the pogo site will take you to a EA help site, they are very good at helping with java problems on their site. Best of luck!


I would check out the other thread that I replied in about "IE 7 acting very annoying." I would try following those instructions. They including downloading, updating, and running several malware removal programs that are widely recommended in this industry to get malware out of your system. If these programs and recommendations don't work, you should post your issue in the Security Forums and request help if you don't already know how to use the HiJack This program. But before doing anything with HJT, please download, update, and run the malware removal programs that I talk about in the "IE 7 is acting annoying thread." Games like Pogo are notorious for hiding malware when you go to these types of sites. Sometimes they will do so in very subtle ways. My recommendations list includes:

Updating and running your AV program.

If you don't have an AV program, or it is outdated by a year or more, uninstall it through Add/Remove Programs and download the free and wonderful program:

AVG Anti-Virus 7.5. (If you have another AV Program, you don't need AVG AV. Update your preexisting software) Remove all instances of all other AV programs/updates before installing AVG.

Get AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5 (Will work with other AV programs)

Microsoft Windows Defender

Spy Bot S & D

Do an online scan and malware removal at Trend Micro's Housecall:

Get all updates, remove everything found. Than download update and install Spyware Blaster.

Adaware SE

See the thread, "IE 7 is acting annoying" for details on how to run the scans." All programs can be downloaded from the computer help site:www.savemybutt.com

Jack


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Did you follow the advice on the pogo site about enabling Java in IE7?;

"'Java not found or not working' errors when using Sun Java and IE 7

If you recently updated to Internet Explorer 7 (IE 7.0) and are now experiencing 'Java Not Found or Not Working' errors, it is typically due to Java being disabled in the browser. You can manually enable Java using the steps below:
1.Open an Internet Explorer 7 browser window.
2.Click on the Tools menu in the upper right of the window.
3.Choose Manage Add-Ons and then select Enable and Disable Add-Ons.
4.Click on Sun Java Console.
5.Make sure the radio button at the bottom is set to Enable.
6.Click OK.
7.Close the window.
8.Open a new Internet Explorer 7 browser window and go to the Pogo website.
Launch a Pogo game. 
Try one that you are sure was not working previously so you can test it.

Java should now be fully enabled and Pogo games should work correctly."


----------

